

A Massively-Multiplayer Mashup of PubNub and Three.js - gwil
http://stackhack.com/

======
gwil
The blog post explaining the entire thing is awesome.

<http://www.pubnub.com/blog/stackhack>

------
elisee
I got a disconnection message after a few seconds and had to reconnect, but
i'ts a cool demo.

I started building (and am still working on) something similar in spirit back
in August: a real-time collaborative game-making tool
(<http://craftstud.io/>). I started it as a Web app using SocketStream but I
ended up switching to a downloadable native app for multiple reasons:

\- building a complex Web-based app UI is daunting and the result is often
slow or doesn't feel very native. I hope the upcoming Web Components / Shadow
DOM specs will help fix this ([http://dvcs.w3.org/hg/webcomponents/raw-
file/tip/spec/shadow...](http://dvcs.w3.org/hg/webcomponents/raw-
file/tip/spec/shadow/index.html)). Basically they will allow proper widget
encapulsation.

\- WebSockets force a centralized approach (costs go up) and are TCP-based
which make them jerky for a lot of real-time use cases. (WebRTC will probably
fix some of this too)

I described in more details why & how I switched in this post:
[http://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=22939.msg652055#...](http://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=22939.msg652055#msg652055)

~~~
pubnub
Apologies for the repeated disconnects. It's a result of the authoritative
server restarting. Working on a fix, but it's tricky without dropping that
aspect completely.

------
webjprgm
Very cool. But I seem to lose connection to the server when the server-side
wipe happens sometimes.

